# ISPConfig 3.0.0.7 Beta WebGUI ohne Text



## opaque (3. Dez. 2008)

Hallo Forum

ich hab eine Fedora 9 nach Anleitung sowie ISP Config 3.0.0.7 beta installiert. 
Die Installation funktioniert ohne Probleme nur wenn ich mich beim GUI anmelde sehe ich zT. keinen Text (die Buttons sind auch leer)?

Was kann es da haben, bzw in welchem log file kann ich ev. Hinweise finden.

lg opaque


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2008)

Benutze bitte die englische Spracheinstellung, Deutsch ist in der 3.0.0.7 Beta noch nicht vollständig.


----------

